# How to center and eliminate press lines on t-shirt



## Snapprinting (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to dye sublimation of t-shirts but have done a few other items. 

What is the best way to center the transfer paper onto the t-shirt, and how do you eliminate or reduce the hard transfer paper edges and heat press edges from the t-shirt.

I am using a 16 x 20" heat press, pressing 380 for 45 seconds and the image is coming our really nicely, but, as I said having centering issues and lines from the heat press and transfer paper

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,

Some shirts has a center crease and many people use that center line to line up the shirt.but some shirts do not has center crease in that case we have to find the center of the shirt.first gather the body toward the top, then pull it over the platen toward the press until it is stretched tightly from the neck.then grab the shoulders and pull the shirt right or left to center it.Pull the shirt back toward you until the image area is on the platen.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We always cut around as close as possible to the design, logo, numbers etc as possible so as not to show a line edge after sublimation. We tried the foam but it is a pain and ties up to much shop time to use.
Call me if you would like some tips.
We have been doing sublimation on apparel for 10+ years.
wwwzirkleengraving.com


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Snapprinting said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to dye sublimation of t-shirts but have done a few other items.
> 
> ...


Tee Square It! - Transfer Alignment Tool


----------

